# Norwegian Pattern Sweater



## Chrissilizzi (Mar 20, 2011)

I have just completed this sweater, it is Drops design pattern number NE- 058 and it is free from their wonderful website. It took a bit of figuring out but it wasn't really difficult,you just need to carry your wool over neatly when working with two colours, the rest is easy.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

You did a beautiful job!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just lovely!


----------



## girlsgran (Sep 24, 2011)

Superb.


----------



## Granny G (Mar 8, 2011)

Manga tusen tak for showing this! Are you Norwegian? If not. translation: Many thousand thanks! Lovely work!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater! You did a beautiful job on it!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I love those hearts! Great job.


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

Gorgeous, so neat


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and lovely colour combo. Leonora.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the little hearts in the design.


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous color combination. The pattern is spectacular. Thanks so much for the link. What a great job you did. This is a classic and will serve you well for many years to come.


----------



## eaglebrookfarm (Oct 8, 2011)

Love it! I have made many of these Icelandic sweaters. I am a left handed knitter and love the circular needles. Most I made were Lopi patterns, but will have to check out these designs. Nice, crisp look. Very professional


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. I really like the Drops designs.


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater! I can would love to be able to knit something like this. One day I will be able to 
xxx


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. I love the little hearts around the bottom. Also thanks for the location of the pattern. I like that it is free. I am goiong for it now. I have a couple of Norwegian sweaters done in the Norwegian way with cutting. I am to the cutting part. They are cartigans. i have cut in sleeves for pullovers, but not done the front to a cartigan. I am going to take a class at our LYS on steaking and finishing sweaters. I hope I will be able to finish the two that are waiting to be cut. This one looks to be in the rouond, maybe top down with no cutting. I have to try it. You did a beautiful job, love the colors.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

does anyone have a link or know the whole web site address for drops designs?


----------



## Chrissilizzi (Mar 20, 2011)

it's www.garnstudio.com


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Chrissilizzi said:


> it's www.garnstudio.com


Thanks


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice knitting work. looks pretty!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You are encouraging me to go back to their website and try a pattern. I found the directions confusing. Your sweater is great. Love the pattern and the color.


----------



## nerber (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work! 

nfe


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with Dreamweaver: a beautiful classic. 
And, love your choice of colors.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! I love the colors.


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow Amazing Beautiful Love it
This color is perfect


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I want so much to do something like this, but just have not gotten up the nerve yet, and I have been knitting for 40+ years. I will try someday. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

well done...andvery nice colours!


----------



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

Your sweater is incredible! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

love, colors are so good!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

so beautiful. i to love the herats


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

Very Very Nice


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the color scheme.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing this work of art!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks great. Will feel great on a nice cold day.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful and love the color scheme


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

"Easy" for you to say. With patience we get there. My sister taught me. She did such work already at the age of 10.

Your Pullover is just beautiful.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I love the colors! you did a really nice job. Love it!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I love it! I just ordered a book from Amazon.com on Scandanavian knitting; history and pics and charts. This is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! Great job.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

It's great, I love the color combination!


----------



## barbara46 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful!
will look for pattern.


----------



## barbara46 (Oct 27, 2011)

Please can anyone help me find the pattern. Been on Drops site and cannot find it. Tried typing in number but to no avail. Help


----------



## booklb (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful! I made alot of this type of sweater with Lopi patterns, they are so much fun to do the designs!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

This is truly a beautiful sweater. Congratulations.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Gorgeous work! Red and black combo is sensational for this sweater. Thank you for posting.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

barbara46 said:


> Please can anyone help me find the pattern. Been on Drops site and cannot find it. Tried typing in number but to no avail. Help


try this - the colors are not the same so the pattern may look a bit different

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=5184&lang=en


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I'm going to look it up and add to my list.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I just don't feel brave enough to try that I really like them maybe next year yours are beautiful


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

wonderful sweater love the color


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

Really awesome! I hope you applauded when you finished.


----------



## barbara46 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link it's the right one! This forum great, read it all the time but have never put a message on before today. Will do do more often now.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

That's beautiful, and I love the colors.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely, great work!!


Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty sweater and beautifully done.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

barbara46 said:


> Please can anyone help me find the pattern. Been on Drops site and cannot find it. Tried typing in number but to no avail. Help


I tried the same and never found it. Let me know if you do. I did find other patterns but not that one. The number didn't work for me either.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks whoever put up the link. I should have read further before I posted. Sorry


----------



## Chrissilizzi (Mar 20, 2011)

try Drops 131-23


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so nice, really nice colours too.


----------



## fnjbaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for showing this gorgeous sweater. It's absolutely an inspiration. Your craftmanship is superb.


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Is it a worsted weight yarn? I found the pattern, but I am not familiar with the yarn mentioned. Thanks.


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=5184&lang=en


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful! My next really "BIG" learning project is going to be this kind of knitting. I was taught the very basics by my mom when I was a kid. I've learned everything else off the internet.
I hope my projects come out as well as this.


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and great knitting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

lovely work!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Your sweater is really beautiful, every bit of it! Thanks so much for the link. Thanks also for sharing your lovely work. Gives me the courage to try color knitting again.

Is it made from the top down? Guess I'll find out when I get to the website. You really did justice to this pattern.


----------



## Chrissilizzi (Mar 20, 2011)

It is bottom up, if you have trouble finding it on the website try drops number 131-23. 
There seems to be two numbers on the pattern.
best wishes and thanks for the complements! Get in touch if you need anything.
Chris


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

I can just pictuure your dog saying "gorgeous".


----------



## Suesea (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful work - great job!


----------



## Finsk Flicka (Jan 25, 2011)

Granny G said:


> Manga tusen tak for showing this! Are you Norwegian? If not. translation: Many thousand thanks! Lovely work!


Ja det sade jag :lol: Finsk Flicka born in Finland. Snakker Svenska och Finska, and English. I like the Norwegian red sweather too. Here is an other Web. for you !

http://www.fiberartshop.com/NewCTsite/KnitShop/Dale/dnoly1.html


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

MrsO said:


> You did a beautiful job!


Ditto!


----------

